# do u need p trap for bathtub?



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm PRETTY sure the apron store employee is wrong..... :laughing:

DM


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Every fixture needs a trap. Never trust a box store :laughing:


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

You have got to be foxing kidding me. 

I'd call the store and talk to the manager about that. That's just plain ridiculous, uncalled for, blatantly stupid, against every plumbing code on the planet yet alone the entire universe, I could go on for days idiotic.

:furious:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Alan said:


> You have got to be foxing kidding me.
> 
> I'd call the store and talk to the manager about that. That's just plain ridiculous, uncalled for, blatantly stupid, against every plumbing code on the planet yet alone the entire universe, I could go on for days idiotic.
> 
> :furious:


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## VIPlumber (Aug 2, 2010)

How else are sewer gases going to be kept out of your house?


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

that is why you dont ask for advice in an apron store. now maybe they said that because you should already have a p-trap under the tub and wouldnt need another one?


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

DannyT said:


> that is why you dont ask for advice in an apron store. now maybe they said that because you should already have a p-trap under the tub and wouldnt need another one?


That's possible, but a longshot. However, if anything, in a box store, i'd expect them to try and sell you something you don't need, not the opposite.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Now wait a min.....I think we are beating up on a kid for the wrong reason....

I would be willing to bet that in a majority of cases, you could replace the bath tub...or drain and never have to deal with the p-trap.

Hence, if you replace the bathtub...as long as the drain is in the same place....the p-trap is below it...and unless you know what to look for, most people won't see it.

A good analogy......door bells.....how many people replace their door bell and never realize they have a 24Vac transformer somewhere? The way you guys are talking, if someone replaces their door bell, they have to replace the transformer too.....


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

ddawg16 said:


> Now wait a min.....I think we are beating up on a kid for the wrong reason....
> 
> I would be willing to bet that in a majority of cases, you could replace the bath tub...or drain and never have to deal with the p-trap.
> 
> ...


All I said was "never trust a box store" That goes for their employees and products too. :whistling2:


----------



## oldhouse49 (Sep 5, 2011)

thanks for the info guys.

another question. after I install the sewer lines(ABS) for the tub and toilet, someone will pour concrete on top, what can I use to sleeve/wrap the pipe for protection? thx


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

oldhouse49 said:


> thanks for the info guys.
> 
> another question. after I install the sewer lines(ABS) for the tub and toilet, someone will pour concrete on top, what can I use to sleeve/wrap the pipe for protection? thx


I use a couple wraps of "sill seal". Its the foam material that framers use between the concrete and bottom plate.
Put 1 or wraps around the pipes at the concrete level. Fasten with duct tape. On the toilet stub, use enough wraps so its about a 1/2" thick. This will allow room for the flange.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

oldhouse49 said:


> thanks for the info guys.
> 
> another question. after I install the sewer lines(ABS) for the tub and toilet, someone will pour concrete on top, what can I use to sleeve/wrap the pipe for protection? thx


Around here, they don't like the pipe travelling horizontally embedded in concrete. When we do travel through it (vertically) we use regular sill foam and duct tape.


----------



## oldhouse49 (Sep 5, 2011)

well, the abs pipe will be underneath a new slab in the bathroom. what would you recommend doing? skip the cement where the pipe runs and put plywood on top instead?


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

oldhouse49 said:


> well, the abs pipe will be underneath a new slab in the bathroom. what would you recommend doing? skip the cement where the pipe runs and put plywood on top instead?


The pipe is supposed to be in the fill under the slab not in the slab. Usually the area where the trap and the vertical riser are located is boxed out and left free of concrete.


----------

